# Self Propelled Track Chipper



## thansen (Aug 15, 2009)

How much per hour is a self propelled track chipper worth?


----------



## ASD (Aug 15, 2009)

What size is the chipper ?

How many other track chippers are their in the area ?

How much time will it save to use a track unit over a wheeled unit ?


----------



## thansen (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Asd
Thanks for the reply, I lost your contact info. I'm lookin pretty hard at a 1890 bandit with a winch. No body else has one around here. I would be cleaning up burn areas so it would be some nasty stuff, mostly burnt ponderosa pine and juiniper. Basically getting rid of the big black stuff that no body like to look at or deal with. It's in the city limits so it cant be burnt, and I'm thinking hauling would be way to much. Just trying to get an idea if a machine like this would pay for itself.
Trav


----------



## ASD (Aug 15, 2009)

Well if we rent it out we get $1500 per day with an operator for our 1890 with a winch. But that's here in CA. If we are using it on our own jobs we bid it like you would and by using the track unit we just get the jobs done faster and that makes the bottom line go up :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## thansen (Aug 16, 2009)

ASD,
Here is a pic of the type of thing we would be getting into. Any suggestions? Normally we just cut the logs into lengths that my T300 and winch can haul up the hill and deck the material, limb everything, stack the logs for hauling, and run the limbs through the BC1000 that we have. I've got a project that is about 20 acres worth of this kind of stuff. How would you go about it? Do you think a track machine would speed up the process? How strong are the winches on those 1890 machines? Thanks for any input.
View attachment 106441


----------



## ASD (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking at the pic's I would fall all the trees up hill like the pic shows run the track chipper to the bottom of the hill and work up and repeat as necessary. Our 1890 track chipper would have no problem on that hill and the winch would pull any of the trees that I see. If ground disturbance is not a problem I would send our Kobelco ED 190 excavator to feed the chipper. Then our T-320 with the rock hound mower to dress up any slash depending on how clean the customer wants it. We have done a couple of burn clean up's and I would much rather be in a cab with heat and ac and a radio then sucking black dust!! 

As for the 20 acres about 4 days with

1 guy on saw
1 guy in a T-320 bobcat
1 guy in the Kobelco ED-190 with the chipper remote


----------



## thansen (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, 4 days huh? Thats incredible, I feel pretty fortunate to have the equipment that I do have, but it always amazes me how much more you can do with bigger and better equipment. My "want" and "need" list just keeps getting bigger and bigger. I agree it would be nice to be able to be in a Cab with the AC going rather then sucking on black dust all day. Damn, I need more stuff. LOL!


----------



## thansen (Aug 16, 2009)

Forgot to ask what kind of $ figure you put on a project like that?


----------



## ASD (Aug 16, 2009)

Well that's a tricky question here in CA. I could do it for as low as $8,760 ($438 per ac.) but I try to find out who I am bidding against.

We are doing a job right now clearing trees and brush at $5,000 per acre with our equipment because all the other co's that were biding the project were going to use hand crews (15 man crew) and it would have taken them about 4 weeks and we are going to be their about 5 days with 5 men and our toys


----------

